# How are heating lamps?



## bunnychild (Jan 14, 2013)

It's very cold this winter and I am having trouble with keeping my rabbits warm. I have lost a rabbit this winter and am having to readdress my set up. I have tarps and rugs on both the North and South side of the rabbits and have put straw in the cages but I was thinking perhaps heat lamps would help my only concern is that they might be a fire hazard. Any help with this or other ideas would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## ladysown (Jan 14, 2013)

oh goodness...rabbits have fur coats. 
As long as you have drafts blocked they should be fine. put a box in each cage to rest in, stuff them full of straw if needed, but overall...let them be. Adding heat lamps... riskiness there.

If you lost a rabbit then one might have to wonder if there was something else going on. Drafts can cause stress which in turn can cause upset tummies which in turn shocks the rabbits system. Keep the buns clean, dry and draft free and they should be able to tolerate any weather.

Heat lamps = fire hazard

I live SW Ontario and the buns are outside (in a car port) 24/7 and do fine.


----------



## bunnychild (Jan 14, 2013)

Thx for to input I have those things taken care off. I will do a over all check of my rabbits welfare tomorrow when there is light.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 15, 2013)

Rabbits DO like it on the cool side.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 15, 2013)

When I was a kid we had the typical pet rabbit in the hutch outside. We put tarps around the whole thing (only letting the bottom open). We gave them a box with straw and they were fine. Just make sure all sides are covered, give them a "bed", and they should be good to go. Rabbits can handle the cold, they like the cold...heat is their number 1 enemy.


----------

